

Ask HN: Which Android audio player do you use?  Does it have crossfeed? - rahimnathwani

There were a couple of articles on here recently about audio processing for headphones (for 5.1-&gt;stereo, and stereo-&gt;stereo-with-crossfeed), so I guess people care about this stuff.<p>Which audio player do you use most often?  Does it support crossfeed?
======
mschuster91
I use Poweramp because apparently AOSP doesn't ship an MP3 player (or at least
not in this Mediatek build)... quite powerful, has equalizer and some fx, but
unfortunately no crossfeed.

